# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Silinen Türk İzleri  Ayasofya Müzesi / TRABZON

## anau

*Silinen Türk İzleri  Ayasofya Müzesi / TRABZON*
Trabzon ilimizin Yeni Mahalle semtinde yer alan Ayasofya Müzesi
Bu Müzenin içinde ve dışında bir çok kabartmalar ve çizimler yer almaktadır. Bu kabartmaların en önemlileri Müze girişinde yer alan kemerlerin üzerinde bulunan kabartmalardır. Burada sol ve sağda bir tane oval, bir tane köşegen boşluk yer almakta; soldakinin içi boşken, sağdakinin içinde ay-yıldız yer almaktadır. Yakın çekim görseli hemen aşağıda.

Daha bunun gibi bir çok kabartma bulunan Müzede kadim Türk kültürünün izleri yer almaktadır. Hayat ağacı, atlı asker, geyik kapan kartal, kartal kabartmaları bunlardan bazılarıdır. Ama aşağıda görülen ve çizen kişinin satışa da sunduğu bu tahrifat oldukça şaşırtıcı. Charles Felix Marie denen bu çizer hem Türk simgelerini ve haliyle tarihini tahrif ederken aynı anda bundan birde 200 dolardan 500 dolara kadar para kazanıyor. Tabi bu tahrifatlar hem rum ve ermeni hristiyanlarına buraları sahiplenmek için havadan bir neden daha kazandırırken, hemde bizim buna ön ayak olmak için ve buraları vaazlara açmak için hazır kıta bekleyen siyasilerimize de bir sebep daha teşkil ediyor. Hemen aşağıda tahrif edilmiş ve ay-yıldız çizimi kaldırılarak yerine Haç konulmuş ve soldaki boş kısma ise de yine Türkün OQ Tamgası biçimli ama çizerin aklı sıra Haç olarak yerleştirdiği çizimini görebilirsiniz. Yani bir gün bu izler tamamen Ayasofya Müzesinden silinip yok olduğunda bu tahrif olmuş çizimler insanlara kanıt olarak sunulacak.
- Kürşad BAYTOK

Konu hakkında bilgilendirme için Sn. Cevdet DURGUNa teşekkürler.
Bu konu hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz?

----------

